# Added second floor to cage



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

Last night i built a wooden second layer for half of my hedgehog's cage. I used half a wrapping paper tube as a ramp leading up to it and made little slits with a knife for foot holds (so its a half circle, not closed at the top). I put the sleeping hut, food and water dishes up there and am using the bottom for the "potty corner". 

Any recommendations on how to spice up the living area a bit more? This was simply to add more space to a cage that is roughly W 3', D 2', H 2'. My girlfriend and I got Peanut (Salt & Pepper, 7 week old female) on February 10th so she is really new but loving her new home and owner already! Almost never puts her quils up and loves to burrow under sweatshirts etc.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

All ramps, all multiple levels and lofts MUST be enclosed. A fall from a mere few inches CAN and have been fatal. 

You did't mention where the wheel is, does she have a wheel?
Is the wood treated with anything? Untreated wood has a high chance of harboring mites.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a great wheel that Peanut loves  she uses it a lot (due to the amount poo that i have to clean off of it daily  ) . The wood is treated and is high quality, i work with wood a lot. I will post a picture of my cage when i can. The ramp is not covered on the top so i will look into getting it covered so she doesnt fall out, thanks 

Any ideas on making the cage more fun? i would love for her to come out and play but she seems to be more of a cuddly hoglet during the day/early night time but at night, i know she is really active and loves to do looots of stuff lol. I came home late one night and watched her for a while playing around in her cage and on her wheel


----------

